# Easy to use HVLP with great results



## CharlesNeil

There are numerous folks on here who know the unit and its uses well ..so if you have questions your in the right place .Sam AKA EarlexTech is on here as well .


----------



## VCF

Great. Thanks for the info.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i just got one of these and researched and for the money is hard to beat,seen a lot of pretty finishes with these ..


----------



## Bsigns

I used one for a year and it worked fantastic. I sold it as part of selling a business but i will be buying another one very soon i liked it that much.


----------



## Ken90712

Great work, I have had mine for a few yrs now and love it….. Enjoy!


----------



## BinghamtonEd

Having never sprayed paint or finish before, what's the overspray like? Could I spray in my garage without finding little dots of paint/finish on everything after I'm done?


----------



## VCF

Even though this has very little over spray compared to my compressor/gun it still will happen. Before I built a spray room I covered everything and huge plastic. As far as spraying in your garage you what to make sure you are very well vented. Expectantly if your not using water based finishes. 
Good luck and remember to were a respirator. 
Hope that helps. Thanks for the question.


----------



## Hartworks

Have one myself but have only sprayed warter based dye and waterborne topcoats because I don't have a spray booth…but this unit is solid and works great.


----------



## b2rtch

I had the little brother, I Liked it so-so. 
I sold it and I now use the Harbor Freight HVLP guns that I much prefer.


----------



## retfr8flyr

I just got the Earlex 6900 and like you I haven't used it that much yet but I really like it. I am only using water borne products but have sprayed Clear Poly and Acrylic Latex paint with good results.


----------

